# Newbie Simplicity owner



## MAVINS (3 mo ago)

Hello! I’m a new simplicity owner. As per my introduction post, I always cheap pos machines and got tired and sick of them. After plenty of research I decided that simplicity broadmoor or higher end would suit my needs. Probably even a regent would do, but I decided boardroom will be better. So I ended up with a 2009(production date) 23hp/50” with 150hrs on it. Machine is in a really nice condition overall but some rust spots on a deck, not a big deal. 
so it appears that electrical deck lift haven’t been used in a while, screw that lifts it, is very rusty. Also I found some wire connectors that aren’t connected anywhere. I’ll be going through wiring diagram but was hoping someone could make my life easier and tell me what they are. First two are next to a wire that goes to a deck lift motor. And second pair is right above rear right wheel. I was told that the back up safety switch was bypassed so maybe it has something to do with that. 
also I’m hoping to find some nice mods and or accessories that people did to their Broardmoors.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy MAVINS, 

Can you spot the wires in question on the attached diagram??









PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.




www.partstree.com


----------



## MAVINS (3 mo ago)

harry16 said:


> Howdy MAVINS,
> 
> Can you spot the wires in question on the attached diagram??
> 
> ...


Kind of hard to say, without being right next to a tractor. but the ones that are right next to deck could possibly be the ones i highlighted in a pic. but definitely








not seeing the ones on a back.


----------



## MAVINS (3 mo ago)

I just watched a video of a guy troubleshooting height adjust system and his wiring didn't look anything like mine.
But seems like I figured some of it out. So the wiring that is next to a deck, small white connector is for a deck lift, it appears that some one has hard wired it and left machine side connector/wiring just hanging there. So I can't remove a deck without splicing wires now. 

Also same location big black connector is coming out a wire bundle that connects to a brake pedal switch, so I can only assume that someone has also modified that wiring. the only confusion I have is that connector that just hangs has only two wires going to it, and connector that is plugin has 5 or 6 wires to it. I haven't had a chance to go through wiring diagrams yet and see what's different. 

My deck lift motor works, but it seems that something is stock somewhere, because it moves it just a hair bit and then straggles. I did not want to force it and burn motor. I found a decent YouTube video explain all possible scenarios with deck lift troubles, so ill follow it and see if I can figure it out. 

Another question, the striping rollers. the rod that holds them is supposed to be straight, correct? everywhere i look it appears to be straight and mine is crooked/bent.


----------

